

Ask HN: Google copying website data to SERP. What can I do? - Cherian

I run a food blogging platform and yesterday a blogger pointed out Google SERP showing recipes in context [1]. Technically recipes aren’t copyrightable but Google resorting to this will have a significant effect on search engine referral traffic. I think complaints will only end up in demoted ranking.<p>HNers, what can I do here? 
For context, Here’s Matt Cutt’s question that led to an outrage [2]<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;d.pr&#x2F;i&#x2F;13mGj<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;danbarker&#x2F;status&#x2F;439125570115223552
======
saluki
Just taking a quick look it appears you need to add a description tag to tell
Google what you want displayed in the SERP.

<meta name="description" content="A description of the page" />

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en)

Just taking a quick look at your source code I don't see one (at least for the
particular page in your screenshot).

If you don't provide a description Google pulls text from your page it things
is most relevant or would be most useful to searches.

I would test out adding a description to that page and I expect that would be
displayed in the SERP after a crawl/few days.

Hope that fixes your issue.

Nice ranking in the SERP by the way.

------
Someone1234
"Outrage." Uhh yeah, sure, ok.

Google have had rich snippets for years (at least 2011). You can manage them
in WebMaster Tools if you don't want them for your properties. Here's some
links:

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/146645?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/146645?hl=en)

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/173379?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/173379?hl=en)

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/99170?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/99170?hl=en)

It is a little unfortunate that it is opt-out rather than opt-in, but
unfortunately a lot of sites don't give SEO enough attention and as a result
the functionality would rarely work.

~~~
rbinv
His SERP snippet doesn't seem to be a rich snippet (except for the 372 cal,
maybe).

~~~
Cherian
Our recipes are in microdata format

------
dragonwriter
> Technically recipes aren’t copyrightable

Per the US Copyright Office [0], that's true insofar as a "recipe" is a "mere
listing of ingredients" (which is _not_ what Google is showing), but not
necessarily true beyond that.

[0]
[http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl122.html](http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl122.html)

~~~
Cherian
Precisely the point. They are showing the steps too.

------
toomuchtodo
> Technically recipes aren’t copyrightable but Google resorting to this will
> have a significant effect on search engine referral traffic. I think
> complaints will only end up in demoted ranking.

Not technically, actually. You can't copyright recipes. Your options are:

* Live with it

* Noindex and live with your site not being indexed by Google.

------
billslawski
It sounds like you are getting rich snippets based upon your use of microdata
as described by the following Google help page:

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/173379?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/173379?hl=en)

------
rbinv
Well, an extreme "solution" would be to noindex the site.

However, I noticed that your meta descriptions are really long. Maybe you
should try to shorten them and hope that Google shows them instead.

~~~
Cherian
This is not restricted to me, but a lot of food bloggers who are not on my
platform.

